# Using Stone Slabs From Home Depot?



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

I am looking to see if anyone has ever used molded Flag Stones from Home Depot. I used them in my 8 x 2 ft outdoor Terrarium for my breeder bearded dragons. However with the passing of my male beardy I will most likely not be setting up the outdoor terrarium this summer.

They are a flat black, but once wet they turn jet black and I think they would look really nice with my cichlids.

Here is some photos of the slabs I am talking about. Perhaps some of you may be able to shine some light as to what type of chemicals might be in the slabs. I personally didn't pay any attention to that when purchasing them as they were meant for an outdoor terrarium. However I would still like to get some use out of them.

Front








Back








Took a hammer to it, looks like some sort of concrete mix?









I also got this nifty structure thing that I used in the Outdoor Terrarium. Any idea if that would be suitable inside an aquarium?


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

P.S. I did a vinegar test on the broken side of the slab and didn't see any bubbling.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The molded flag stones appear to be made of colored concrete which shouldn't be a problem if they are well aged and the manufacturer didn't add anything 'extra' to the mix.

To test for possible elevated pH, place the molded flag stones in tap water for a few days and check the pH to see if it increases substantially.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

I decided not to use the slabs as they are simply too heavy and I noticed if I rubbed my finger on it when it was wet it would rub the black dye out....

As for the little structure thing, when I was cleaning it the toothbrush went flying through it lol.

I then noticed it was starting to rot. It was made of some sort of fibreglass material.

All in all, never used any of the above pictured decorations in my aquarium lol.

Waiting for the summer and plan to use Universal Holey Rock with a white sand. Saw the look on youtube and it's absolutely amazing. https://www.universalrocks.com/aquarium ... ck-044.htm


----------

